# Unsung Weapons of the US Civil War



## Colin1 (Jun 9, 2009)

No wonder the South were hurting...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 9, 2009)

That was a good burrito.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2009)

He's gonna need some Tucks pads to help ease the burning sensation.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fiiiirrrree iiiiin theeee hooooollllle!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 9, 2009)

I would have been content without that vivid imagery, thank you very much!


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2009)

DR Kervorkian, now a Proctologist, has introduced a new, controversial treatment for hemorrhoids.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2009)

Its a new cologn, "After Burner"


----------



## muller (Jun 15, 2009)

8 pints of Guinness and a vindaloo.


----------

